# ONEIDA Mini gorilla filters



## grumpeegramps (Oct 19, 2014)

After paying $178.00 each + freight, for these air filters from Oneida, I am trying to locate another seller to save a few $$$. Anyone out there know who actually manufactures these 13" x 13" filters? Oneida, of course, won't say. I don't blame them, but hey, if I can save some $$$....... I have spent hours online trying to find the manufacturer or another seller. 
ANY input would be GREATLY appreciated. I go through about 6-8 filters per year.
Thanks, Grumpee Gramps.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have 2 ideas, as an SDG owner who found an aftermarket filter that fit mine…even better: it had 3X the media and was about 1/3 the costs of Oneida, plus it's much higher quality than the Onieida OEM. Anyway, the filter I'm using is made by Clark Filter for PSI, and it was plug and play on my Oneida. If you go to the link, then check the cross reference there is a long list of filters they make. The actual cross reference is less useful (maybe) than the dimensions listed, and i saw at least one that was close to what you need. The second suggestio is to call Dick Wynn (Wynn Envirionmental) and ask if he has anything close to the size you need. I gotta tell ya', if I had a DC that was using 6-8 $178 filters a year, I'd buy a different DC (just an observation). Forgot to mention: both companies make their stuff here in the US.


----------



## grumpeegramps (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I contacted Clark, the lady I talked with immediately referred me to Wynn. She said that they do not sell to end users like myself?! I did not want to argue with her so I called Wynn. Dick Wynn and I discussed the filter. He does not have that size. His closest is 13×36.
He is pretty sure that the 13"x13" filter is a proprietary filter made just for Oneida, probably by Clacor industries that GE used to make.
I may just rig something else up….

Thanks again.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't know if Clark sold to the public or not, but if you could identify one of theirs that was useable maybe they could direct you to a place that does ell them (or maybe not). Regardless, good luck with your quest.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

6x$178 = $1,068. Why haven't you purchased a new dust collector yet? A decent cyclone would pay for itself within 2 years. Filters shouldn't need changing unless you're letting the bin overfill and chips reach the filter.

Since people already mentioned Wynn, I don't have any other options to suggest other than buying one of their oversized ones then carefully reducing it down to size. That's iffy though as it seems like a lot of work that risks damaging the new filters.

Another thought is to look into why the Mini Gorilla is eating filters so quickly. That can't be normal.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't answer your question specifically, but Global Industries has an incredible selection of air filters at reasonable prices. Do a search there and they may have what you need.


----------



## grumpeegramps (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. 
I contacted Wynn last week, they make other sizes, but not a 13" x 13". I am starting to think that size is proprietary only for Oneida. I use compressed air cleaning 4-5 times and water rinse about 3 times each filter. That pretty much ends any fine particle filtration. I do a lot of sanding thus the need for new filters. Also I was diagnosed with copd last year, not from wood dust, but from smoking decades ago. I use the mini, a jds air filter attached to the bottom of the ceiling trusses and a P100 filter mask. I bought the mini gorilla for a very little and it only had less than 100 hours use, basically new.
Clacor probably makes this filter, but as an end user they won't sell to anyone but distributors. GE used to make it, but they sold that division to Clacor.
I may get a conversion kit and then could hook up a 13" x 38". For now I'll keep looking.

Thank you all again, GrumpeeGramps


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Just curious, what kind of cyclone or separator are you using?


----------

